# In Afghanistans Valley of Death, A Medevac Teams Miracle Rescue



## longknife (Nov 6, 2012)

-- Daily Beast

The assault targeted a key Taliban training camp in Afghanistans Kunar province. The mission was failing. The wounded were dying. The medevac team took off on the perilous mission to save them

The first bodies came on the first day of the operation. It was a Saturday, hot and quiet, the wind spinning eddies of sand around Forward Operating Base Joyce in eastern Afghanistan. Out of the midmorning silence came the crackle of a hand radio. Medevac! Medevac! Medevac! said the dispatcher, and eight camouflaged figuresthe helicopter crews of DUSTOFF 73 and DUSTOFF 72darted out of their tents, a rehearsed riot of belts and straps, buckles and Velcro. Going by the manual, it takes more than an hour to prep a Blackhawk helicopter for flight. But both of these birds were airborne within five minutes, the pilots still blinking sleep from their eyes.

Read more .... In Afghanistan 

My Comment: A gripping story of bravery .... read it all.


----------



## Maggdy (Oct 23, 2015)

longknife said:


> -- Daily Beast
> .... In Afghanistan


"THE DAILY BEAST
Page Not Found

Oops! That page doesn't exist!

Try these instead:
POLITICS
ENTERTAINMENT
WORLD NEWS
U.S. NEWS
TECH + HEALTH
BEASTSTYLE
WOMEN
BOOKS"


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)

Maggdy said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > -- Daily Beast
> ...



If you bothered to read - it came from 2012


----------



## Maggdy (Oct 24, 2015)

longknife said:


> Maggdy said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


I assure you, that I watched first for the date is (always).


----------

